
Bichectomia - sorrisoideal
http://www.sorrisoideal.com.br/bichectomia
======
sorrisoideal
A bichectomia é um procedimento que está fazendo bastante sucesso no Brasil. A
técnica tem como objetivo afinar o rosto, removendo total ou parcial a gordura
na região da bochecha.

